

LaunchRock Acquires Giftiki, Collaborative Gifting Service To Shut Down - kurtvarner
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/20/launchrock-acquires-giftiki/

======
picsoung
I am very surprise by the acqu-hire...

LaunchRock and Giftiki are both great products and I think it's pretty sad to
see the good vibe of Giftiki dying...

Or is it just because Giftiki was going nowhere ?

------
azat_co
Gifting service is very crowded place and yet there is no company that solved
the problem successfully but there a plenty of "dead" companies tried to do
gifting and social gifting.

~~~
cleverbaker
So true. Why hasn't this worked yet? Surely with Kickstarter and crowdfunding
becoming increasingly popular it's only a matter of time before it crosses
over to the Facebook-friends network. But why hasn't it happened yet? Is it
because online payments/transfers are too expensive for the current market
that's just waiting to be tapped?

------
shaunlind
Wooohoo!

